

An Open Source A&Q System - Nic0
http://www.osqa.net/

======
s_henry_paulson
As much as I kind of like the idea, the inevitable result is going to be
hundreds of these sites on the internet, packed with advertisements, with
people asking questions, not getting any answers, and somehow always managing
to be the top google results when I'm trying to figure something out.

------
kellros
That design looks exactly like stackoverflow.

